# Wawies ate a snail....:/



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

This weather has created a snail outbreak, my pup has never really seen them therefore she was curious and ate one, i imidiately gave her peroxide to induce vomiting and it worked after 2 secs. She vomited a huge snail, she didnt even chew the thing it was so gross. When i noticed it she was playing around the yard and i saw her get to it, but by the time i got to her she had already swallowed it, wich is why i think she swallowed it whole cause she new i was going 2 take it from her. :foxes15: getting something for snails 2morrow. My poor baby threw it up but i rather do that then her getting very sick from it! I have done lots of research and know how toxic and bad snails can be 2 our furr-kids, so if your babies ever eat anything toxic in the yard i did 2 table spoons of peroxide and it did'nt help right away so i gave her a third one and she vomited right after. I also know that a small restaurnt sized packet of salt placed at the back of the throat helps induce vomiting, a friend of the family who is a vet gave us this info. Just thought id shre it with u all. Ty for reading hugs***


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Snail BAIT can be toxic too! Maybe google how to get rid of them in a safe for pets way? I know some dogs died last year from snail/slug bait. 

How traumatic for you to go through that! Hope she's feeling better and stays away from them from now on!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, be very, very cateful with snail bait. We are 99% positive that's what Smoke got into when he was 4 months old and he had horrible seizures, elevated liver enzymes and we almost lost him. He still to this day has neurological problems. It took about a year for him to get mostly back to normal. So please, be careful.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Snail BAIT can be toxic too! Maybe google how to get rid of them in a safe for pets way? I know some dogs died last year from snail/slug bait.
> 
> How traumatic for you to go through that! Hope she's feeling better and stays away from them from now on!


ya i wouldnt go the chemical route, i was thinking more of safer home remedies a friend of mine suggested salt but im not sure how safe that is, or how i will go about it yet , any ideas on how i should go about it? i need all the advice i can get! Im not 2 keen on the whole kemical stuff, i usually try the natural cutter that someone recomended on here but it doesnt help with snails, i finally did get rid of flies and other bugs thats a huge improvement here in tx lol


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Yes, be very, very cateful with snail bait. We are 99% positive that's what Smoke got into when he was 4 months old and he had horrible seiures, elevated liver enzymes and we almost lost him. He still to this day has neurological problems. It took about a year for him to get mostly back to normal. So please, be careful.


aww poor baby, so sorry about that. ya im scared of snail bait myself i have heard alot of bad reviews about it, i was hoping to find something non toxic to dogs but i have 2 do my research first, theres not many safe products anymore. sad but true, definetly not doing snail bait, i was thinking more like salt recomended by a friend but i will also look into safer ways, my son is helping lol he is taking the snails and putting them in a container and we r going to take em to the park where theres a water ditch lol.:toothy8:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I did find this:


THERE ARE NATURAL SOLUTIONS TO COMBAT SNAILS <— Check these out!

My favorite natural snail control (and the one that I’ve had friends use successfully), is BEER. The snails are attracted to the sugar in the beer and they drown. All you have to do is keep the traps full of beer and get rid of the bodies.

Other options:

Lay down grit – Many gritty substances make effective snail repellents. Gritty substances will cut the body of the snail which will lead to it being injured. Crushed eggshells, sand or diatomaceous earth sprinkled around plants that the garden snails seem to prefer will deter and eventually kill these pests.

Traps – Another trap is to find a flat object than can provide a dark, cool, moist location. Snails love dark, cool, moist areas. You can use a board, a piece of carpet, or thick cloth to create this environment. Water an area, then lay the object down over the damp area. Return in a few days and pick up the object. You can harvest and destroy the hiding snails.

Barriers – Among effective snail repellents is barriers. This organic snail control means putting something in the path of the slugs that they do not like. Copper wire, Vaseline, even just mesh curved outwards will help repel garden snails from your plants.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wawies said:


> my son is helping lol he is taking the snails and putting them in a container and we r going to take em to the park where theres a water ditch lol.:toothy8:


AWWWW! What a sweet boy!! Love that.

I think the beer sounds like a great alternative to the baits.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura hope you'r little one is ok. That's what the vet said Zoe died of lung worm she think's she licked or ate a slug she had a big seiure and died. I was told to put salt all round the garden we did and it has helped .Got some tablet's from vet for Max Ruby for lung worm now. x hugs


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

fayzoe said:


> Hi Laura hope you'r little one is ok. That's what the vet said Zoe died of lung worm she think's she licked or ate a slug she had a big seiure and died. I was told to put salt all round the garden we did and it has helped .Got some tablet's from vet for Max Ruby for lung worm now. x hugs



My vet beleives thats wat caused my other freeda to die, he thinks she ate one and it caused seizures also, clusters of em.  wich is why im so scared of snails and worms n bugs now! Hugs*** we r trying the salt thing !


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

:O i didnt know they where toxic! :O oh no! i do have to keep a eye on tills as she will eat ANYTHING! in the last couple months shes ate her own poo in my auntie garden from the week before , tried cat poo then spit it out  , ants ect.! shes just so quick! she runs away really quick or sneaks of so we dont see! also i would like to add they where all at my aunties LOL she dont do it at home :S x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what is a snail does it have a big worm in it thank you


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that you were able to get her to regurgitate the snail. 
Wawies are snails bad here in TX? I have not seen any here in Tyler but now I will be on the lookout to keep Jaxx away from them. I never thought there would be such a big difference in insects down here compared with WV but I am finding it is huge! I have never seen so many crickets in my life and when we go out in the evenings I always see at least one frog but luckily Jaxx seems to be afraid of them. I try to keep Jaxx away from anything that moves on the ground but sometimes he can sneak up to something.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So glad she's okay! Thankfully, I have never seen a snail or slug here in our desert like area. When I lived on the coast when I was little, my mom would give me a salt shaker to go out and kill all the slugs, and she says that I loved it. Evil little girl!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We have giant banana slugs here and a bowl full of beer works EVERY TIME!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

The beer does work- for both snails and slugs. Luckily I live in the desert now, and we don't have any snails (except in my fish tank- too bad beer doesn't work there!).


----------

